# Middle Tennessee Mini Homestead 2 1/2 Acres



## suthin12 (Dec 12, 2008)

I've decided to live on the water for a while and am going to sell my place. Located in northern Smith county Tennessee between Gainesboro and Carthage off hwy 85. 2bedroom two bath mobile home 1998 Clayton, place here three years ago with septic, water, and electric new at that time. Includes 40x40 barn in good condition with stalls recent roof rescrewing and painting, sliding doors on the main hallway. The property includes a 1 acre lot not adjoining with water, septic and electrical. The price is $39,900.00. I will finance with 1/3 down and ten percent intereat for 10 years. I will attempt to attach pictures. Gary 615 774 0136 or 615 504 1234 thanks


----------

